# Surf Fishing New River inlet



## Benson107 (Jul 9, 2012)

Going for a week in July

Can you give me somes pointers? Was at Isle of Palms a couple years ago.
Alot different then the Delaware Surf where I live.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

First be very cautious of the current and the drop off in spots, keep your children away from the rip. I use live finger mullet on a Carolina rig for flounder fishing there, have seen all kinds of fish caught there also. Just fish the lip in front of you and don't throw out far at all as you will probably lose your rig, unless you are using a float or popper cork, then you should be safe throwing out a little farther. Good luck, let us know how you did.


----------



## finfish (Jun 1, 2005)

Good area for flounder and, July has always been good time to catch flounder for me. The shoals at the point can also be good, but not sure about in July.


----------



## bcp (Oct 29, 2014)

Sorry if this is a dumb question, but what is the 'lip'?


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

I call the ''lip'' the area right next to the shore, the drop off, trough, etc., the deep water 8 to 10 feet from where you are standing, that trough moves all the time, I know they have been doing beach work down there but I'm sure somewhere along the inlet you can find the trough. That was not a dumb question, perhaps I'm the only one that calls that area the lip and maybe that's not even correct, let us know how you do there.


----------



## Benson107 (Jul 9, 2012)

*3 Weeks Away*

I posted this thread when is was over 3 months away from my trip
It is now less than 3 weeks till my visit to North Topsail.

What's the latest fishing report?


----------



## Sandbar (Oct 16, 2013)

Benson107 said:


> What's the latest fishing report?


http://fishermanspost.com/2015/fishing-reports/topsail-sneads-ferry/topsail-island-june-18-2015


----------



## Benson107 (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks for the report Sandbar!


----------



## Sandbar (Oct 16, 2013)

Benson107 said:


> Thanks for the report Sandbar!


You're welcome! Good luck out there! I'm headed to North Topsail in October. It's really nice to spend a few days fishing New River Inlet when the weather is cool and the summer crowds are gone!


----------

